# Freilauf tauschen



## mool (29. März 2011)

Hallo,


kann man den Freilauf einer sunringle nabe( der wirklich lächerlich laut ist)
gegen einen leisen tauschen? das 2011 stereo hat im Vergleich zum 2010 einen völlig geräuschfreien Freilauf. sind die kompatibel und kann man die tauschen ohne das rad neu einspeichen zu müssen?


mfg


----------



## Stan_Ef (29. März 2011)

Hast du den Sunringle XMB-LRS?

Wenn ja, hau den weg, ist totaler Rotz.

Den Freilauf wirst du nicht wechseln können, ohne die Nabe zu tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mool (30. März 2011)

Hab den, der original auf dem 2010er Stereo drauf war - besonders toll scheint er echt nicht zu sein, aber noch mehr geld in die hand nehmen für nen neuen satzt räder wollt ich nicht unbedingt, solage die noch tun.


----------



## PeterR (31. März 2011)

Hallo!

Den Freilauf tauschen, also, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, das Innenleben, wird kaum funktionieren. Ich denke nicht, daß das Innenleben irgendwie genormt ist, Zumindest nicht außerhalb der Herstellerfirma.
Daher wenn, dann nur die komplette Nabe. Such Dir eine mit identischem Lochkreisdurchmesser und Abstand der Lochkreisflansche. Dann brauchst Du auch keine neuen Speichen.

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## slang (31. März 2011)

Hi,
ne Fettpackung auf die Sperrklinken könnte auch schon was bringen.

LG,
slang


----------



## fatz (31. März 2011)

vorsicht mit fett auf sperrklinken. die kleben ganz schnell fest und dann geht's rund. was 
zaeheres als motoroel wuerd ich in einen freilauf nicht reintun.


----------



## slang (31. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> vorsicht mit fett auf sperrklinken. die kleben ganz schnell fest und dann geht's rund. was
> zaeheres als motoroel wuerd ich in einen freilauf nicht reintun.



Okay, hast vielleicht recht. Aber dann muß man sich klar sein, dass man das jährlich mal prüfen sollte.


----------



## fatz (31. März 2011)

hm! zumindest einen shimpanso-freilauf aufmachen ist so eine viel action, dass ich das nur 
mach, wenn's sein muss, oder ich kauf mir gleich einen neuen. aber das ist jetzt auch bald 
vorbei. das naechste hinterrad hat eine hope nabe


----------



## mool (31. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> vorsicht mit fett auf sperrklinken. die kleben ganz schnell fest und dann geht's rund. was
> zaeheres als motoroel wuerd ich in einen freilauf nicht reintun.




was könnte denn passieren, ausser das der freilau in beide richtungen frei läuft?


----------



## Route66 (31. März 2011)

Hi,



mool schrieb:


> was könnte denn passieren, ausser das der freilau in beide richtungen frei läuft?


ja, eben dass der Freilauf frei läuft  

Wenn das Fett zu zäh ist kann es zumindest bei tiefen Temperaturen vorkommen, dass die Sperrklinken im eingefederten Zustand hängen bleiben und der Freilauf "durchdreht"  

Im Hope Freilauf ist ja auch Fett, da sind aber auch recht starke (Blatt?-)Federn drin. Die Dichtung könnte da auch kein Öl drin halten. 
Es sind 4 Sperrklinken verbaut und ich denke nicht dass die durch zu festes Fett festkleben können.

In einen Mavic Freilauf z. B. darf nur Öl. Da sind aber auch nur ganz zierliche Spiralfederchen drin und die Dichtung ist dafür ausgelegt. 
Hier sind auch nur 2 Sperrklinken verbaut. Hier wäre die Gefahr schon eher gegeben.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## fatz (1. April 2011)

mool schrieb:


> was könnte denn passieren, ausser das der freilau in beide richtungen frei läuft?



das allein ist schon sch...lecht, wenn du irgendwo im gelaende stehst. aber du
kannst den freilauf komplett schreddern, weil die klinken nicht mehr alle eingreifen
und die letzte dann meist auch nur noch teilweise. da sind gleich die kanten rund und
es geht gar nix mehr. einer meiner kumpels hatte das auf meiner ersten transalp
an seiner dt-onyx nabe. am anstieg zum krimmler tauernhaus ging's los. 
krimmlertauern rauf und hinten runter war schon nix mehr mit treten. das ging zwar 
noch halbwegs, weil da war eh das meiste zu schieben und der busfahrer wusste 
zum glueck einen guten bikeladen im ahrntal, bei dem zufaellig der dt-vertreter auch 
grad da war. glueck gehabt....

shimano freilaeufe haben auch nur 2 klinken mit mickrigen federchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (2. April 2011)

*@ mool

Du mußt einfach nur mehr fahren ...

Da erledigt sich das von selbst.

Hab schon zwei Stück platt, jeweils auf Garantie getauscht.

Mein Händler hatte mir beim 2ten defekt, den DT Swiss LRS zum super schnäpchenpreis angeboten.

Ich hab mich jedoch für eine weitere Insandsetzung entschieden und nutze den Sunringel LRS ausschl. mit Spikereifen für den Winter.

Also, wenn er platt ist gibts, für nen wahrscheinlich günstigen Kurs, was besseres.

Nun mußt Du nur noch fahren, fahren, fahren...

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## mool (11. April 2011)

wie viele km haben denn die gehalten?

eigentlich rechne ich da mit nem fahrradleben.


----------



## OIRAM (11. April 2011)

der erste so ca 2500 km und der zweite lächerliche 300 km.

Nach dem Zweiten hats auch ca 6 Wochen gedauert, bis eine neue Serie Produziert und geliefert war.

Mein Händler sagte was von Herstellungsfehlern der ersten Serie.

Ich fahr den Sunringel LRS nun nur noch mit Spikereifen im Winter.


----------



## OIRAM (11. April 2011)

achso, ich bin auch der Meinung das so ein Freilauf ein Fahrradleben lang halten sollte.

aber manchmal kommt eben alles anders...


----------



## Stan_Ef (12. April 2011)

Mein erster Satz XMB war nach 40km platt.

4 Speichen raus gerissen, Freilauf hängt.

Der 2. Satz hat von Anfang an nicht gepasst (1,5cm außerhalb der Mitte "zentriert").

Beim 3. Satz hat nach 480km der Freilauf gehangen und das Schaltauge abgerissen.

Den 4. Satz habe ich 50km gefahren, dann bei Ebay verkloppt und mir V-TWO geholt....


----------



## slang (12. April 2011)

Stan_Ef schrieb:


> Mein erster Satz XMB war nach 40km platt.
> 
> 4 Speichen raus gerissen, Freilauf hängt.
> 
> ...



Oh ha, scheinen ja richtig gute Dinger zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

